# I just want this over



## Jpp3 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have been going through a custody battle (never married) with my ex now for almost 4 months. 4 months since I have last seen my daughter. She left state on "vacation" with my kid and never returned. We have been to court 3 times now and even with my attorney who had the most sound argument on why this shouldn't be alone and the best interest attorney giving her opinion that the child should be returned to the state, the judge still ruled, on a temporary order that she may stay.

Since the hearing I have attempted to "mediate" with her. We made a little bit of progress but are currently at a stand still. At first she denied everything, trying to get me to walk away. She said just leave us alone and I won't pursue child support. I made it clear that it's not about weather or not I have to pay child support, if I have to so be it, bottom line I want to be in my daughters life and I don't want to see her only in the Summers. Since then I have agreed that I would move across country if we could assume 50/50 parenting time and legal decision making. She agreed. However she insists that it be done through a signed contract in the state she is in and wants me to drop the case here.
No, no, no. Her Insistence tells me she's up to something. She claims it will be cheaper this way, but that's just not true. 

My attorney agrees she is up to something and at this point I am moving forward to appeal the order to set up parenting time in my state, and to set a date for a trial hearing. In the mean time this is killing me! I just want to see my kid, she is getting big, she is at a crucial point for her development and I don't want to miss it, I also don't want to give in to my ex's absurd demands. As much as I want to hop on a plane and go there now, I have to remain patient. 

I just want it to be over. I want to move on with my life and stop living in limbo. I don't know where I am going to be living, here or there? If I stay here, great but I need to know so I can secure my job, I have been offered a promotion that I had to turn down because I am unsure of my future. If I go there, I need to start making plans to do so, I need to set up a place to live, find employment, sell my home, sell my belongings. Whatever the future holds I just want to know so I can figure out what the hell I'm doing with my life.

She knows all of this and it doesn't matter to her, she has our child full time, she is starting a new life for herself it doesnt matter to her if this gets resolved anytime soon. The longer the better. This doesn't just affect me but also our child but she is too selfish to see or care about that.

This is hell. I just want it over.


----------



## Canada75 (Jan 15, 2017)

Although this is something I haven't been through, fight for your daughter at all costs. I wouldn't move the case to another state. The state your in is where you live and where she left from. Don't fall into her trap, appeal and perhaps get a better lawyer. There is no way one parent can just up and leave the state with a child. That just doesn't seem right.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

In the mean while either send her the money you would pay her for 50/50 child support or put it in a trust fund with either the court or your attorney. If you have not to date, start to do so. Also, if you have done neither paid her, or into the trust fund moving into her state might mean having to fight abandonment charges. 

Speak to your lawyer on Monday and get it done.

Why did she move?


----------

